# Dreibein gesucht... Mitangler gesucht....



## Eskimo (8. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute,ich suche ein möglichst preisgünstiges Dreibein. Leider habe ich nur Angebote von Dreibeinen über 200.-DM bekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Soll das so sein? 
Mir geistert eine Angelrunde in S/H zwischen den Feiertagen evtl. auch davor im Kopf rum.
Erste Frage: Darf ich überhaupt (Fischereischeinprüfung ist etwas her)?
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit guten Spots zu dieser Jahreszeit, oder sind die "geschuppten Kameraden" eher faul zur Zeit?


----------



## Keule (9. Dezember 2001)

Willkommen Eskimo,schau mal ins Bastelforum.
M_S wollte am Wochenende eine Bastelanleitung für en Dreibein reingeben. Das Material soll um die 50,00 DM kommen.Weiß aber nicht, ob die Anleitung schon drin ist. Gucke auch gleich mal rein. Grüße Keule


----------



## Hummer (9. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Eskimo, herzlich Willkommen an Board! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Dreibein zugelegt, den Testbericht findest Du


----------



## Eskimo (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi Hummer,vielen Dank für Deine Begrüßung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an und der Preis geht auch.
Dann werde ich nochmal die Netzangebote durchstöbern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erstmal
Eski


----------



## Kunze (9. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Eskimo! Willkommen an Board  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe mir meine Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl selbst gebaut. Ich denke bei den großen Angelgeschäften gibts genug Auswahl. Adressen stehen in Angelzeitschriften wie Blinker, Rute&Rolle ... Viel Glück bei der Suche!

------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Dezember 2001)

Herzlich Wilkommen, Eskimo.
Ich wollte mit ein paar Kumpels zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auch einen Tag an die Küste. Kommt aber auf und Wetter drauf an wo wir hinfahren.


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brady (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi Eskimo
Kauf Dir bloß nicht so ein billiges Sch***ding (99,-DM) wie ich es leider getan habe. Ich war mit einem Kumpel auf Fehmarn und da hab ich das Elend erlebt. Erst verabschiedete sich der Bock vom Kumpel, und als ich ihm beim wiederaufbau half, machte meiner die Hexe. Haben beide den starken Seitenwind nicht vertragen. Man konnte das Stabilisierungsgewicht auch nicht erhöhen, da sie sonst die Grätsche gemacht hätten.
Ich hab meinen ein bißchen modifiziert und so lange er hält bleibt er bei mir. Allerdings traaue ich ihm nicht viel zu und hab daher immer noch die einfachen Rutenhalter dabei.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady


----------



## JuergenS (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi Eskimo,
ich hab mir mein Dreibein damals bei Angeldomäne bestellt.Hat seinerzeit 149,- DM gekostet.Bin sehr zufrieden damit.Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob es noch erhältlich ist.Aber ich mach mich mal schlau.@FFt
Hast du schon einen Termin festgelegt für das Angeln zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr?MfG Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2001)

Anleitung is drin!

-------------------------------------------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Dezember 2001)

Moin Jürgen, nein hatte ich mir noch offen gelassen, (Wetter) aber wahrscheinlich einen der beiden Tage nach den Feiertagen. Wann knánnst Du?


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JuergenS (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi Marco
ist mir eigentlich egal.Zwischen den Feiertagen liegt bei mir nichts an.Ich richte mich nach dir und den anderen.
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.MfG Jürgen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Dezember 2001)

Super, das wird klasse (brrrrr,biber) aber da ich die letzten male aussetze musste, muss ich einfach nochmal raus. Ich freu mich schon drauf. Genehmigung meiner Regierung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habe ich auch schon bekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Dezember 2001)

@ Eskimo
welche richtun von schleswig - holstein hast du denn zum angeln angepeilt ?
wenn man(n) die ungefähre richtung hat kann man dir eher einige highlights nennen.

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Eskimo (17. Dezember 2001)

Hi Nordlicht,Sorry, daß ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, ich war letzte Woche in Schweden. Leider nicht zum Angeln.
Ich war die letzte Zeit immer auf Als in DK.
Möchte nun aber etwas neues probieren. Fischereichschein ist vorhanden. Da ich gerade über Fehmarn gefahren bin muß ich leider sagen, ist mir zu weit (180km). Ich komme aus Heide und dachte so an Richtung Kiel und Nördlicher.Gruß 
Eski


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2001)

Moin,also ich wäre auch dabei, Genehmigung hab ich und mir ist Fehmarn genau so recht wie anderswo z.B. Richtung Kiel. Ich wohne zwischen Hamburch und Lübeck, also ändern sich die Entfernungen kaum. Außerdem war ich bisher immer nur auf Fehmarn, was neues käme mal ganz gut und kälter wird´s da auch nich...
@Eskimo: ich hab solch ein Billigteil (99,-DM) von Schirmer, teleskopierbar und funzt gut, selbst 10kg "Windunddorschbissschutzgewicht" inner Jutetüte verkraftet es klaglos (obwohl ich sonst echt ausgesprochener Gegner der Billigfront bin!)
@Marco: sachma rechtzeitig bescheid, weil ich nur noch bis Ende dieser Woche hier im Board schauen kann, dann ist (voraussichtlich) Urlaub und I.Net geht erst näxtes Jahr wieder.Gruß
Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 17-12-2001 um 13:59.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. Dezember 2001)

Leute, mir ist das auch gleich gut, ob Freitag oder Samstag. Wer an einem dieser Tage nur kommen kann und möchte soll mal jetzt Bescheid sagen. Und dann machen wir den Tag fest.


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2001)

Moin,ich würde Freitag den 29. bevorzugen.Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo Eskimo. Das mit den Dreibeinen hat sich für mich erledigt, weil ich das Geschleppe nicht mag und ich es günstiger finde die  Ruten weiter auseinander zu stellen. Man angelt so einen größeren Bereich ab und bekommt auch keine Tüdel mit der 2. Rute. Allerdings ist man auf Molen dann angesch. Habe mir ein Dreibein aus Buchenholz selber getischlert, was auch superstabil ist. Wenn Du willst vermache ich es Dir für 25,- Euro. Es läßt sich zusammenklappen und bis ins Unendliche beschweren, rostet nicht und jeder Winkel ist möglich. Farbe ist schwarz. Wenn Du Interesse hast, dann melde Dich doch unter 0179-3975762 oder mail mir unter BKirste@web.de.Bis dann Björni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2002)

Ein Dreibein aus Buchenholz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da kann ich schon verstehen das du zum schleppen kein Bock mehr hast. Meines ist aus Alu und Ultraleicht. 

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2002)

Deins ist leichter aber auch genauso stabil???  Über den Preis brauchen wir uns glaube ich überhaupt nicht zu unterhalten. Wie schon gesagt es hat mehrere Gründe, wenn´s geht, auf ein Dreibein zu verzichten. Vor allem brauche ich es nicht mit an den Strand zu nehmen um besonders wichtig zu erscheinen, gerade dann nicht wenn da nur Sandstrand ist und ich ganz easy die ,übrigens auch selbstgeschmiedeten, Rutenhalter einzustechen. Hat auch den Vorteil, daß die Rutenspitze höher über die Wasserlinie kommt (weniger Kraut in der Schnur) und ich den Platz schneller wechseln kann oder einfach nur eine Rute umstellen kann. Was machst Du denn, wenn die Flut (gibt es auch an der Ostsee) kommt und das Dreibein schon im Wasser steht. Dann müssen beide Ruten aus dem Halter und der Steinsack abgehängt werden und und und. Ich will Dich hier nicht schulmeistern, jeder fischt so, wie er es für am sinnvollsten hält, manche aber so wie es am bequemsten ist und ich so, wie ich den besten Erfolg habe.Björni


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Januar 2002)

ich werde wohl am samstag nachmittag in westermarkelsdorf aufbauen, ich habe so von 15.00 - 21.00 angepeilt.
da ich allein bin werde ich wohl zum erstem mal gleich vorn am poller stehen....wenn einer bock hat.............

-------------------------------------------------------







 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (3. Januar 2002)

Moin Nordi, Andii wollte wohl jetzt Samstag auch hoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich kann nicht, leider, Häusle bauen....@Bon,
vielleicht fehlt Dir der richtige Umgang mit einem Dreibein ??Ich kann Deine Ausführungen nicht nachvollziehen, vor 5 Jahren war ich noch mit Einzelständern unterwegs, nein Danke.
Selbst wenn Du die Dinger bei starken Wind noch halten kannst, kloppt Dir da ein 90er Dorsch oder eine Meerforelle mit vom guten Kaliber rein, kannst Du Dich von Deinen Ruten samt Fisch verabschieden, Alles schon selber und bei Freunden mehrfach erlebt.Dreibeine kosten nun wirklich nicht die Welt und alle Deine Anführungen, sind haltlos da ich das selbe auch mit Dreibein durchführen kann.Aber wenn es bei Dir reine Geschmackssache ist, dann ist das doch OK, für Dich.


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Meeresangler01 (3. Januar 2002)

@Bondex
ein Dreibein hat nichts mit wichtig aussehen zu tun! Beim Brandungsangeln bei Windstärke 8 - 9 wirst Du ganz schnell den Vorteil eines Dreibeins erkennen. Auch der Umzug mit einem Dreibein geht schneller und einfacher. Auch beim Fußmarsch zum Strand wird ein Dreibein mit sicherheit leichter sein als geschmiedete Rutenhalter! Manche Angelplätze sind halt nur über einen 500 - 1000 Meter weiten Fußmarsch zu erreichen. Im übriegen kann man ein Dreibein ausziehbar kaufen (oder selber machen) dann hat man auch keine Probleme mit dem Kraut.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2002)

Na gut, dann noch mal. Mein Dreibein ist aus Alu, ultraleicht, stabil und preiswert weil selber gebaut. Wenn das Wasser steigt ziehe ich mit Dreibein incl. hängendem Sandsack und zwei Angelruten einfach den Strand weiter hoch. Ohne Stress und schwitzen.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2002)

Gruß
ThomasHallo Thomas
Naja das mit dem Aussehen war nur so dahingesagt, das darfst Du mir nicht zu persönlich nehmen. Ich schäme mich jedenfalls nicht dafür selbergebastelte und durchdachte Dinge zu benutzen oder zumindest auszuprobieren. Wenn´s nicht klappt, dann kann ich mir das Gedöns immer noch im Laden zulegen. Deshalb bin ich auch nicht geizig sondern ehrgeizig wenn´s ums Selbermachen geht. Die Rutenhalter (die geschmiedeten) sind auch nur ca 40cm lang und wiegen ca 250 Gramm (Frag jetzt bitte nicht was das in € ist hihihi). Bei Windstärke 6 haben sie immer gut gehalten und bei Orkan bleibe ich lieber zu Hause am Bindestock und mache ein paar schöne MeFo oder Dorschfliegen, denn ich bin kein Wettkampfangler der unbedingt bei jedem Sch-Wetter seine Ruten schwingen muß. Da ich aus HH bin bleibe ich meist 2-3 Tage auf Fehmarn und angel auch vom BBoat auf Dorsch oder mit dem Blinker auf MeFos. Aber bei Windstärke 6 aufwärts gehe ich nicht mehr ins Wasser das ist mir zu heikel!
Wie schon gesagt, ich habe früher auch mit Dreibein gefischt und gerade bei starken Winden ist meist auch Ströhmung und Krauttreiben angesagt. Da die Ruten im Dreibein dicht beieinanderstehen, müßte ich sie schon in einem starken Winkel auseinanderwerfen damit es keine Tüdel gibt, das wiederum kostet aber auch Wurfweite! Denk mal drüber nach. Bei so starker Drift hält oft ein 200er Krallenblei nicht mehr richtig und das Krautpulen verhindert ein entspanntes Angeln.Dicke Dorsche wünscht 
Björni####


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Januar 2002)

Moin Bondexman brauch sich ja auch nicht für selbstgebastelte Dinge zu schämen. jeder sollte so angeln wie er es für richtig hält. Ich finde es halt praktischer mit einem Dreibein. Ich angel halt auch schon mal bei Sturm und Orkan und da gibt es halt nichts besseres. Wenn man die Ruten lieber etwas weiter auseinander werfen möchte dann kann man ja auch ein paar Meter zur Seite gehen und dann verliert man auch nichts an Weite.
Ein weiterer Vorteil, dich beieinander stehender Ruten, ist das man auch die vorsichtigen Bisse besser sieht.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2002)

Du hast recht, man sieht die Bisse und verpaßt sie nicht, weil man nicht egal nach links oder rechts sehen muß. Was machst Du denn bei Orkan und Kraut? Treiben da Deine Montagen nicht ab? Letztes mal war´s so schlimm, daß man nach 2 Minuten reinholen mußte um das Kraut zu entfernen. Das ging oft so besch. daß wir die montagen verloren hatten. Obwohl Kralle, obwohl schön strmm gezogen obwohl Rutenspitze nach oben…sag mal anBjörni


----------



## Hummer (4. Januar 2002)

Hallo Bondex,unter solchen widrigen Umständen lasse ich die zweite Rute gerne weg.Man kann mit einem Stahlvorfach ein zweites Krallenblei einhängen, darf dann allerdings die Montage nicht mit voller Wucht raushauen sondern muß eher vorsichtig schlenzen.Wenn ich in Meeresnähe wohnte, würde ich bei Orkan wahrscheinlich auf´s Angeln verzichten.
Da ich aber in der Regel Urlaub genommen und eine Unterkunft gebucht habe, wird trotzdem geangelt.Die Entfernung zum Meer ist auch der Grund dafür, daß ich meine Wattwürmer kaufe und nicht plümpere. Nach mindestens 250 km Anfahrtsweg will ich dann auch angeln und nicht zum Wattwurmhunter mutieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Januar 2002)

Hallo Bondexwenn es noch am Anfang des Orkan/Sturm ist dann benutze ich meistens 230 gr. Kralle.
Wenn der Sturm schon längere Zeit geblasen hat dann bleibt eigentlich nur die windablandige Seite zum Angeln. Da das Wasser bei Sturm meist schnell eintrübt hat man auch auf der ablandigen Seite oft trübes Wasser. Am besten ist eine Stelle wo zudem noch eine gute Strömung ist. Z.B. bei Weststurm wäre das auf Fehmarn Marienleuchte, Presen und Staberhuk. Bei Krautgang durch Strömung hilft ja meistens nicht mal ein hoher Rutenhalter. Da muss man im Notfall den Angelplatz wechseln oder aber sich mit dem Kraut rumärgern.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2002)

Hallo Hummer hallo Thomas!Danke für Eure Tips. Das mit dem Platz wechseln weiß ich schon, nur meist habe ich nachts umd 23.00 Uhr keinen Bock mehr meinen Kram zusammen zu räumen und auf das andere Ende der Insel zu gurken, dann noch 1 Km zu laufen um ans Wasser zu kommen alles wieder auszupacken um festzustellen, das da die gleichen Bedingungen vorherschen oder kein Dorschschwanz zu Hause ist. Mit doppelter Kralle habe ich´s allerdings noch nicht versucht – tüdelt das nicht alles zusammen? Egal, ich bleibe beim Sturm zu Hause. Und Hummer einen guten Tip habe ich noch für Fernreisende: Kauf Dir einfach einen Kombi, da kannst Du prima drinne abratzen, mache ich selber auch öfters. Ich habe sogar an einer gespannten Angelschnur Gardinen drin – geht super. Dann kannst Du vorher immer noch plümpeln gehen, am besten gleich nach dem Aufstehen. Du solltest auch mal eine Rute mit gekauften, die andere auf geplümpelte versuchen (und wenn Du Dir nur 5 Stück aus dem San holst), wenn Du dann die Ruten mal am Platz tauscht, wirst  Du sehen welche besser fängt! Und noch ein Tip: Schaut beide mal auf die Bastelseite, da habe ich noch ein kleines Schmankerl für Euch hinterlegt.Petri Euer Björni


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dreibein gesucht... Mitangler gesucht....*

hallo suchst du immer noch mitangler wo angelst du den immer ??????????????
 gruss tom


----------



## BallerNacken (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dreibein gesucht... Mitangler gesucht....*

Die Beiträge sind fast 10 Jahre alt...aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------

